# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 11 x 345 weapon, all jobs 70, 72 mounts & 212 minions, 240 mils, pvp rank 50

## muminek25

no longer available

----------


## muminek25

Looking to get 400-500 USD

----------


## muminek25

Still for sale, screenshots updated a bit.

----------


## hig227

I'd love to buy this account, I Skyped you  :Smile:

----------


## muminek25

Still for sale

----------


## muminek25

Still for sale

----------


## muminek25

Still available. 500 USD Accepting paypal and western union

----------


## muminek25

Still available. Price lowered to 450 USD Accepting paypal and WU. Also there's nearly 300 mils on this account now and 57 days of sub

----------

